# Yuba Greenies, My best Pike, and Walleye! 10-7



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I headed down to yuba late on Saturday to catch the 7pm session. The guys that hassled the crap out of me for the lure advice from a few weeks ago came flying right over my lines while I was trolling to say that the lure they did their 3'ps on (persistently, pestering, painfully) paid off. They held up the pike and told me it was my lure that helped. Muh kind of hard to know how to take that......after all they did bother the hell out of me to get that info but it did get them on fish.

So I got skunked that hour and set up camp right on the beach. Whew it was CHILLY!!!!!!
Awoke to smoke on the water at 7am and got started. Worked the beaches and landed a 20 inch pike. So I switched to a lure Tube Dude swore by and within 1 min a 31.5 inch 7lb, 4oz pike grabbed it! The fight was quicker than others in the past as I got a new baitcaster set up with a stiff rod and 20lb mono line. Got him in the net and while he tried to breach like a dolphin to get out of the net he snapped the lure. Still he was successfully added to the stringer.

So I tried to jury rig it and eventually sort of got it to work. By then the 1st battery was dying so I went back to the car and tried to convince some European carp eaters to try a minnow with steel leader for pike. Despite me offering them free gear their hearts were content on eating carp. Decided to bust out my ice rod and a psycho prince nymph to try my hand at the panfish. In 8 mins I got 10 green sunfish at the dock!









So I went back for pike and had a dodger and lure set up. What do you know I got a few hits and lost a few but none to boat....well toon in my case. So I went for a radical idea. In deeper water I trolled deep divers that Tube Dude gave me and what do you know something hit. I reeled it in and it shot away fast. But I identified it and was determined to get it in......... I landed a 3lb 1oz 20.5 inch Walleye!









So by dark I couldn't stand another night in the cold for a short morning session so I just went home. With 13 fish landed I was more than happy to go home to a comfy bed.

The 31.5 inch 7lbs 4 oz pike!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Congrats on the PB pike and the walleye. I believe it's safe to call it an obsession now. :lol:


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

LOAH said:


> Congrats on the PB pike and the walleye. I believe it's safe to call it an obsession now. :lol:


As I said on another site.............

"Pike have become an obsession of mine. I have put over $350 in gear alone for them this year and plenty of hours.

You know you have a problem when all you do is worry.................................. 
You worry if you are gonna get one, you worry when you hook one that you will lose it, you worry that once you get one that you are not gonna get another. When you get the last pike all you do is think and worry about how you will get back to yuba next weekend. Same pattern for 2 months now."


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

You & your brother are outta control! :mrgreen: LOL :lol: but love reading your post thx for sharing.


----------



## DDon97 (Sep 27, 2012)

Those sunfish are huge!


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Going piking is paying off.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Those were some tasty.....beautiful.....nice fish! Not only did you manage a few pike and sunfish....but a WALLEYE, and a big one too!! 

Dreaming that in a few years that lake is gonna be something out of the midwest. Hopefully the catfish as well as perch make a comeback and throw those Carp populations in a downward spiral......a man can dream can't he?

Keep up the great work.

P.S. Got an 8wt now.....hoping to get a pike on the fly next spring when they are cruising the shores.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I swear you twins are either going to have some of the lowest cholesterol of anyone in this state or your going to die with mercury in your vanes because of the amount of fish you guys eat. lol 

what camera are you using to take your fish photos. it looks like it must have some kind of filter on it to bring out the color and blue skies.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

troutwhisperer said:


> You & your brother are outta control! :mrgreen: LOL :lol: but love reading your post thx for sharing.


Absolutely


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

swbuckmaster said:


> I swear you twins are either going to have some of the lowest cholesterol of anyone in this state or your going to die with mercury in your vanes because of the amount of fish you guys eat. lol
> 
> what camera are you using to take your fish photos. it looks like it must have some kind of filter on it to bring out the color and blue skies.


The best response I ever heard was "you guys eat so many dam fish I swear you are going to grow fins!"

It is a cannon T1i. I think.....eviltyedye is the photographer nut not me.


----------

